

Programmers At Work (1986) - chwolfe
http://programmersatwork.wordpress.com/

======
chwolfe
I ran across an original copy of this book in a Richmond, VA thrift store over
the weekend. It's a great read and the author is now posting the original
interviews along with extra content online.

